# Hand Painted Curvy Copter



## Dragon23 (Jan 30, 2022)

This is called “Creator/Destroyer“

video:


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 30, 2022)

Looks super dope, loved the paint. I wonder how it looks jumbled up, F' L E2 S' L' S E L E L' F.


----------

